# Need home theater seat recommendation



## louie2814 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello-

Long time lurker, first time poster. I am looking for a recommendation for:

(4) Home Theater Recliners
Straight Configuration IOIOIOIOI
BROWN
Width of 140" or smaller
Manual recline is fine
Bonded or match is fine
<$1,800 all inclusive

Hoping for a vendor/brand with some level of warranty.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Where are you located?
if near a Best Buy with a Magnolia they should have some on display.
Leather everywhere you touch.
Pretty nice.
Around $800 per seat.

I know you said $1800 for 4.
Maybe Room Store for that price.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Please at least consider buying an odd number so you end up with a centered primary listening position. (Sorry, personal hot button.)


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> Please at least consider buying an odd number so you end up with a centered primary listening position. (Sorry, personal hot button.)


I have that same button, usually everything has to be quite symmetrical, but a center seat is an absolute MUST for me.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would add my voice to this recommendation. I had to change my plans when i realized my original choice (2 seater) did not allow for this. I may be forced to sit off axis in a movie theater, but my own home shouldn't have his limitation.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am considering a love seat + ottoman for my listening chair. Two can sit side by side if desired, normally just me in the center, can sit up straight with head above level of the seat back (less disruption from reflected sound) or scrunch down when lazier, feet up when desired - might just work.


----------

